# Photo Loto



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone work where they have their photograph on a LOTO tag ? Does it eliminate the singing on and off the LOTO sheet. 
Where I work we get bogged down in paper work related to the job and anything that would speed the the process without compramizing safety would greatly help.

Thanks LC


----------



## Goodyear (Jan 27, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Does anyone work where they have their photograph on a LOTO tag ? Does it eliminate the singing on and off the LOTO sheet.
> Where I work we get bogged down in paper work related to the job and anything that would speed the the process without compramizing safety would greatly help.
> 
> Thanks LC


We have our photo on our loto, we don't have to sign any sheets either, if our locks are on it then it can only be removed by us, if we forget and leave it they have to get in touch with us or verify we have clocked out before they can cut our lock.


----------

